# List of resorts in the Wyndham Club Access program



## krilin2110 (Feb 5, 2009)

Does anyone have a list of the resorts that will be included in the "Wyndham Club Access" program?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Feb 5, 2009)

krilin2110 said:


> Does anyone have a list of the resorts that will be included in the "Wyndham Club Access" program?



Don't know, but in forums.atozed.com, someone mentioned these are the contracts from old resorts that the sale dept get from equity transfer.

Jya-Ning


----------



## Sean Austin (Feb 14, 2009)

*Club Wyndham Access*

The last I saw, every  resort in Wyndham inside the continental US were in the Club. The issue is which resorts have 13 months priority. Many of the resorts were added in October, but there was not enough inventory to support the 13 month ARP in all the resorts. I would be careful if you speak with any sales reps. They tend to mislead and tell you that every resort has 13 months, but that is not the case.


----------



## karentrimmer (Feb 16, 2009)

*Never heard of this*

What is club wyndham???


----------

